# Webster County



## jam

*Sunday Evening:*
*Just returned from paradise, what a mess, sad to see virgin white oaks laid down with roots up in the air. Some fine hunting areas destroyed by mother nature. The boys, Dad and myself spent a day and a half cutting and dragging trees and mess out of yard. Thanks above it could have been worse, minor damage to grandmom's house and none to my mobile home or camper. How I don't know, except the good man upstairs spared us! Going to change the way I hunt this year, but I can deal with that. Still no power when I left this afternoon, my uncle set up with generators and gas to take care of things till power is returned. My youngest son slipped away for a Saturday evening hunt with his bow, he bagged a fine 125.5# doe.*


----------



## Curtis

I hear you. We had / have a ton of trees down. Luckily no damage to the house. Cleared about 20 trees from road, still another 15 or so to go. One tripod stand blown over with minor damage. One ladder stand crushed by a huge limb. All other stands ok. Shame to see several good hardwoods blown down with exposed root balls. Lots of “trash” on the ground. Likely will change some traffic patterns. As for deer, no decent bucks seen in hunting hours yet. Will see what the coming days bring. Good luck all.


----------



## jam

Same here, only does and small bucks. Been trying to remove some hogs but no luck with that. I did manage to remove a yote from the gene pool. Cameras indicate heavy movement between 12 to 6 am. Still early in our neck of woods. I know what you mean, dad and I worked all week last week cleaning trails and roads.


----------



## gitrdone150

Was a slow weekend,only heard a few shots.lots of small scrapes and small rubs around but only a few refreshed since the rain.cameras are showing the bucks are mostly moving around midnight. With the full moon being around Thanksgiving when is everyone thinking things will start to pick up?


----------



## DynamicDennis

I was able to kill a buck on the rifle opener, since then bucks have been moving mainly at night. I have always liked the second weekend in November myself.


----------



## Curtis

Historically, the 13th has been the best day for us. Last couple of years it feels like it has moved a little later. I think anytime from now till end of month is good with the teens being peak.


----------



## DynamicDennis

Boys get in the woods now, they just busted wide open on our lease in preston, one member shot a 140 inch 10 point this morning dogging a doe  and 2 others shot good 8 points both right behind does, Ill be in the stand by 2:00! Good luck!


----------



## TerrellBuckman

I’m hearing the same down my way hope it stays like this!!


----------



## jam

We have not seen any signs of chasing on the south end of Webster, does still in groups and with yearlings. I am glad to hear it is starting close to.us.


----------



## jam

Webster-aka paradise, get ready it has started and should get good in the next few days! My take on what went on today in the woods as well as what my cameras are indicating the rut has started. When this rain gets out of here and with the colder weather, I think things are going to get right. Just hope I am at the right place on this hill to get rewarded! I have always been partial to a few days before the 18th and few after for our area.


----------



## Curtis

Bet we get some good reports in the next few days.  Heading out there tonight.  Hope to get my son his first and wouldn't mind getting a nice buck myself.


----------



## jam

Things heating up in our next of the woods in Webster, bigger boys pushing does and on the prowl.


----------



## Turk

jam said:


> Things heating up in our next of the woods in Webster, bigger boys pushing does and on the prowl.


Odd how a couple of miles can make such a difference. Had bigger bucks cruising and marking last week. Haven’t seen anything above a 6 since Friday. Little to know interest in the does.


----------



## Curtis

Nothing happening in our area (between Preston and Plains). All decent bucks on camera are still nocturnal. Only a few does and the odd immature buck during day and even those are few and far between. Usually seeing rut activity around now. Hopefully later this week will turn it around.


----------



## JSnake

Curtis said:


> Nothing happening in our area (between Preston and Plains). All decent bucks on camera are still nocturnal. Only a few does and the odd immature buck during day and even those are few and far between. Usually seeing rut activity around now. Hopefully later this week will turn it around.



Hunted in a very similar area this weekend. I saw 2 good bucks cruising later on Saturday morning. Others I talked to saw some young bucks bothering some does but no heavy action. I was surprised to see groups of bucks still feeding together when we checked cams yesterday as well.


----------



## jam

Things heated up fast the end of last week after the rain and now back to a crawl. Not much been seen the last two days. Hope it is quite before the storm!


----------



## Curtis

Heading out there tonight and hunting over the weeekend.  Couple of bucks taken last 2 days and several seen.  Sounds like things may have finally heated up out in our part of Webster.
Good luck


----------



## Curtis

A below average year.  That will be two in a row.  Pigs showed up 3 years ago.  Wonder if this is the new normal?


----------



## DynamicDennis

Overall I guess it is about the same for us   My dad did see some pretty good Chasing on Saturday afternoon and  missed a big buck. I did not see any Chasing just a couple small deer. I guess he had a hot doe where he was sitting so for five different bucks. We had pigs earlier this year had a couple different sites but overall they don’t stay on our property


----------



## DynamicDennis

The worst place we have pigs is right where our property join yours on our east  boundary. As soon as we put corn out back there we have hogs we have not been putting any corn out there for about a month


----------



## Curtis

We had 7 guys out there this weekend.  2 does and 2 pigs killed.  Only one guy saw any bucks.  A 7pt and a 6pt that were dogging a doe.  Most of us had no or only one brief encounter with any deer. A couple of bucks were taken earlier last week. Even then, they were about all that were seen.


----------



## jam

We have done everything possible to eliminate them short of bringing in some specialized hog hunters. They want go in trap anymore and only move around at night so hunting them don't work for us. We just finished fencing off all our feeders and I believe this may help, time will tell. At least they want be eating the corn and protein pellets meant for the well being of our deer herd!


----------



## Curtis

Interesting idea of fencing off the feeders.  Thanks for the tip. The landowner for our lease (which also has ag fields) brought in shooters this summer and I am told they took out around 30 pigs. We and our neighbors are also shooting them as much as we can - 8 since mid October.  Still saw a heard of them just this past weekend.
Between the pigs, the hurricane, lack of a decent acorn crop for 2 years running, it just ain't the same in our neck of the woods. Will see what the rest of the season holds.


----------



## jam

Had a great day at paradise on Friday, five different bucks Friday morning while sitting at one of our honey holes, all were cruising by there selves. Then Friday evening on a different stand three different bucks was putting on one heck of a chase with this particular old gal. Saturday brought more action seen by my boys. Things were heating up again. Just passing on the info.


----------



## DynamicDennis

Good morning. Had a member kill a real nice buck on Sunday out cruising. Bucks have been on their feet, hope they still are by this weekend.


----------



## Curtis

Best buck of the year killed this week on our lease. Hope the big boys are still moving during Christmas week. Will be my next available time to get out there. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Curtis

Heading out to lease for first time in a month. Hope all this rain has the water levels so high in our swamp that the deer and pigs will be pushed to the high ground. Will see.


----------



## DynamicDennis

I hope you are right as we are pretty high and dry on my side ha ha Ha   I’m gonna be heading up for the last weekend. Got a move a bunch of Stands  they are supposed to come in and do some cutting sometime soonest


----------



## fishman1957

Heading up next week with my son Dennis and Grand daughter Savannah hopefully we can see some deer and get a shot !!!! All the  trail camera pictures seem to point to all the deer being nocturnal


----------



## Curtis

Yep. Pulled 3 cameras. Lots of pics, no daytime shots since mid December


----------



## Curtis

Food plots are in, stands are ready to go.  Lots of young bucks and a couple of mature ones on camera.  One nice 8pt already down. Pigs are back.  Waiting for rain and cooler weather to get the food plots going.  Looks like October is going to be another hot one.  Have been taking it easy on the does the last couple of years, hope this year sees more activity even if harvest stays low.


----------



## DynamicDennis

About the same except the pigs. one of ours shot a 1yr old 8 pt a couple weeks ago. Our numbers look good as far as ratio, glad we really don't get many pigs. We don't have enough water to keep them


----------



## TerrellBuckman

Everybody’s plots gona burn up round here no rain = no food plots.  Waisted our time this year


----------



## jam

Planted our plots a couple weeks ago, dry as powder and will not come up till we get some rain. Maybe 2016 all over again as far as the food plots. Water Oaks  started dropping and that give some relief on the feeders. Hog sign has slowed due to fencing around feeders. Fairly good camera activity just not what we looking for yet, maybe cooler weather will get the bigger boys moving.


----------



## jam

Had 0.20 inches of rain at our place in Webster around midnight last night. Hope we get some more!


----------



## jam

My weather station is reporting 0.75 inches since midnight, what a blessing, country side was terribly dry. There are mature trees dying from this drought. Our area has really suffered the last two years, between the hurricane last year and drought this year.


----------



## TerrellBuckman

Much needed guarantee we will all get at least 3 inches from this stuff going through right now through tomorrow


----------



## TerrellBuckman

Just hope it doesn't wash my seeds away


----------



## jam

Looking at 2.41 inches as of right now since midnight. Hope our seed survives it too! Grain should be fine, may get some washing around of clover and alfalfa.


----------



## jam

Slow and uneventful! Currently we are seeing groups of does feeding and a few small bucks. More or less hit or miss, early for our area. Cameras indicate feeding in the early morning hours just before day break and bucks still running two and three together. Food plots are coming fast from the great rain we had, should be even better in another week or so. The deer should start pounding them and help spread the sightings around.


----------



## DynamicDennis

I do believe this cooler weather has got things firing in Webster. Bachelor groups are broken up and the little guys are checking the does. Shot a 3-1/2yr old buck cruising on Saturday. 188pds 7pts  only about 12 in wide


----------



## DynamicDennis




----------



## Stumpsitter

Congrats on the 7 point. Saw young bucks harassing does , grunting like crazy. Bigger deer on camera at night , should get good in webster next few weeks


----------



## jam

Congrats on the buck! Had the whole gang together at paradise this weekend for a little time in the woods. No big boys seen but quite bit of movement of does and smaller bucks. No evidence of any chasing, bucks are laying ground work pretty heavily now and cameras indicate the big boys they are still moving in the early morning hours after midnight. Give it another week or so and things should really pick up. Oldest son was able to harvest a hog, daddy and my middle son took a doe each for some freezer meat as well as herd management. Daddy and I are here for the duration to mind the fort while the young ones returned to work. We will all be ready when things get hot.


----------



## jam

Still not any chasing seen on our place. Deer on the move and a lot of that is at night. Sooner or later it has to start, hope we are sitting in the right spots when it happens. Still seeing small bucks and does.


----------



## DynamicDennis

Tagged out on the 9th. Shot another 7 pt. Makes a 14 pt for the year if doing my math correctly. Was chasing a doe. Weighted 178


----------



## southernman13

Cool deal. I’ve skint many a deer at that cleaning station. Tell everyone hello. I need to get by and have a cocktail or 12 lol


----------



## DynamicDennis

We have turned into a non-drinking club.LOL and we all are voting for Hillary next year too.


----------



## southernman13

Oh no. I’ll stay put


----------



## DynamicDennis

Well the old man got in on the action today, scored his biggest buck to date. Will not be getting anymore pics of this guy. 194 pds  6pts on one side 3 on the other with some stickers off the bases.


----------



## DynamicDennis

19 in inside


----------



## southernman13

Yehaww! Congrats nice buck. Floyd the barber lol


----------



## Curtis

Slow all year, a few does and one buck opening weekend, and the last two weeks we have had 4 nice bucks hit the ground. Weird. We rarely get more than one or two bucks after November. See what happens these remaining two weeks. Trying to get a newbie teenager in on the action.


----------



## DynamicDennis

Gotta love these early season bucks, so patternable LOL


----------



## Curtis

Ok, boys and girls, firearms opener is this weekend.  I am sure everyone is getting fired up and ready.  Recent rain has helped the food plots.  Stands are ready, roads are clear, expectations are high.  We had one bow kill doe and are seeing young bucks, healthy does, and a few pigs on camera.  Good luck all.


----------



## Jim Ammons

We would love to send a few dozen pigs your way.


----------



## DynamicDennis

Getting pumped up will be at camp Friday, hope to get my girl on a good buck that has been pretty pattern-able of late. And Jim, you sir should keep your pigs we are full already


----------



## jam

After bouncing on tractor for a day trying to prepare plots for planting, I would not give you a penny for a pig, but I would pay you a bunch to take all of them and guarantee me they would not any come back! Our plots a week ago were the best they have been in several years. The rain has been good this year even though the 5 plus inches was a little much at one time, not complaining at all.


----------



## Curtis

Oh Jim, that is so kind of you!  Rather than send them to us, I would be happy to stop by and take a few off your hands!


----------



## DynamicDennis

Heading back up to County Rd. this weekend. Wish I could stay till early in the week for the nice weather.  Any movement going on yet, last weekend was pretty slow I hope its better this time.


----------



## Curtis

Been pretty slow so far this year but looks like with cooler temps and several hunters out there this week and next we should see some antlers on the ground.


----------



## jam

We have been at it hard the last week and half, sightings have been great for does and small bucks. The small bucks are trying to push the does and have seen two chases take place the last three mornings. However, one was a small buck and the other was a good buck, but not sure he was a shooter cause he was moving so fast and only got a glimpse of him. I personally don't think it is on yet but its getting close!


----------



## DynamicDennis

Hope its on by tuesday, have a lot of small bucks at night. I mature buck on cam yesterday around 9 am. Mature bucks moving at night real good


----------



## Curtis

Slow slow slow


----------



## jam

Same for us, does last several days seemed to be hiding for the most part. Several small bucks have been on the move hunting a partner and a couple small bucks pushing a doe. We are waiting on the big boys to start their thing. I project its going to be first of next week on full moon with the cold front coming in then. Lull before the storm!


----------



## DynamicDennis

Was able to shot this dude last night 198 pds. Came out about 2 minutes after using a bleat can.


----------



## Curtis

Good going, Dennis. We have a similar report as jam. Not seeing does either singular or groups. A couple of small bucks seen at first or last light. 2 pigs taken this week and a few others seen. Hoping for some cold weather and some warmer action.


----------



## jam

Update: Things are picking up on our place. Bucks are on the move hunting a partner, my middle son took a mature buck on Saturday and he was pushing a doe. Many small bucks seen pushing or in pursuit of the does. I predict after this rain front at our place the rut will be in full swing especially with the full moon and cold snap. Things should be fun in the woods come Tuesday thru Thursday!


----------



## southernman13

Nice deer Dennis! I’ve skint many a deer on that skin in rack. Matter fact I built it mostly by myself. If anyone tells u different they wrong lol!! Just ask me! Hope y’all all doin good!


----------



## Curtis

Well the cold weather got things moving over the past week or so. We have taken two quality bucks and a couple of big nanny does. Lots of little bucks and does sighted. Late mornings seem to be the key. Open fields and clear cuts are active too. Even some fresh scrapes seen. Could be secondary rut activity? A later than normal rut? Who knows but we are grateful for the uptick in activity.


----------



## DynamicDennis

Have been noticing the same from our cell cams. Had mature bucks all rutted up, and moving in the daylight last week. I believe it is a strong secondary rut because I know around Halloween we were having good activity then, here it is a month later. Probably about over for the year, now on to turkey!!!!!!!


----------



## DynamicDennis

southernman13 said:


> Nice deer Dennis! I’ve skint many a deer on that skin in rack. Matter fact I built it mostly by myself. If anyone tells u different they wrong lol!! Just ask me! Hope y’all all doin good!


Thank you man, you should stop by and have a glass(bottle) or 2 of adult beverages.


----------



## Curtis

It is getting close! We are seeing the typical stuff, small bucks and does on camera, a couple of decent bucks but no monsters.  Bucks still in velvet but that will change very soon.  With all this rain this year, the woods are thick and green. The amount of grapevines is just staggering.  We have areas that used to be open woods and are now so choked with vines you can't walk through.
I have only seen a few does with fawns, and only one doe with two fawns.
Far fewer pigs on camera then at any other time in the past 4 years.  Basically only have one sounder with 6 pigs showing up with any regularity.
Hope you guys are all doing well and looking forward to the new season.


----------



## DynamicDennis

Curtis said:


> It is getting close! We are seeing the typical stuff, small bucks and does on camera, a couple of decent bucks but no monsters.  Bucks still in velvet but that will change very soon.  With all this rain this year, the woods are thick and green. The amount of grapevines is just staggering.  We have areas that used to be open woods and are now so choked with vines you can't walk through.
> I have only seen a few does with fawns, and only one doe with two fawns.
> Far fewer pigs on camera then at any other time in the past 4 years.  Basically only have one sounder with 6 pigs showing up with any regularity.
> Hope you guys are all doing well and looking forward to the new season.


As your neighbor I hope that you appreciate the fact that we are only running 1 feeder area and it is fenced off. Not feeding pigs this year. Not sure about the rest of the guys on our lease,  but we are making an effort. Getting less deer pics of course with the fence but better than spending 2k on pig corn, definitely lasts longer also without the pigs getting in it


----------



## Curtis

Dennis, between the pigs and the high prices, we have stopped using corn with any regularity. We used one feeder for a week in the spring and again for a week in July just to see what we can lure on to camera. Yes, we appreciate y’all’s restraint. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## Curtis

We are ready!  Food plots are greening up nicely, stands are ready to go. Nothing killed during archery or muzzleloader (so far). Cameras showing pretty typical stuff, a couple of shooters, but only at night. No monsters but a couple worth taking. Many of the does seen on camera or while in the stand have either been without any fawns or only a single no doubles seen. Looks like there was not a lot of fawns to make to this point. Coyotes are proving to be way to effective and way too many. I also wonder about pigs. Have read some reports about pigs preying on new born fawns. Any way, good luck to you Webster county boys no matter where in Florida you come from!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## DynamicDennis

We are doing about the same. The last time you came over and chatted with us my buddy Frank that was there passed away two weeks ago has really put a damper on my season. This year is the first year I’m missing the rifle opener.


----------



## DynamicDennis

We had been trying for 14 years to get him on the lease he was finally able to get on


----------



## Curtis

Oh man, I am so sorry Dennis. I won’t be down again for a couple of weeks. Hopefully we can connect and share a cold drink and toast Frank. My condolences.


----------



## DynamicDennis

Good afternoon all. Webster was slow for bucks this weekend. Not really seeing any scrapes or rubs to speak of. Should kick off this weekend I hope. Sat 5 times from Friday to Sunday AM , saw a total of 18 deer only 3 were antlered bucks. 2 splits and a 4pt. Did see deer on every sit except Sunday am,  does were still with the mothers so just ain't happening yet


----------



## jam

A little early, but with the rain last weekend and with all the dirt ready in plots I decided to drill the seed in. Finished yesterday and now its up to mother nature. We got .55 inches of slow rain today. Maybe I timed it right!


----------



## DynamicDennis

Well should be getting good real soon I hope. I had a real good buck get by me opening weekend of ML, would like to have had a shot woods were too thick. Need some more cold, but definitely had had pretty good deer movement. Like every year, got lots of nice bucks early now they are gone. They will be back sometime the next 3 weeks, hopefully. I know they are off eating acorns, but feels like they are gone every year.


----------



## Curtis

A couple of bucks taken during bow season but that’s all so far. We are seeing tons of small bucks and hardly any does. Last year’s clear cut has changed everything. 
Hunted in Plains last weekend and got my nephew his first deer! Solid, young 8pt. 175lbs. Bucks (5) were still bunched up.


----------



## DynamicDennis

Good luck, and awesome shooting


----------

